# Was wiegen eure Bikes ?



## Tobe-Daddy (11. Februar 2005)

Tag, wie der Titel schon sagt, würde mich mal interessieren was eure Bikes wiegen.

Mein Pitbull 11,8kg


----------



## Levelboss (11. Februar 2005)

ca. 11000000mg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Februar 2005)

sers,

mein baby pitbull wiegt genau 10 kg.   







Jan


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. Februar 2005)

9,2kg  xtp short:::: 20" ---so laufen die dinger vom Band....


----------



## AcaPulco (11. Februar 2005)

10,9 oder 11,1
eins von beidem, hat immer so geschwankt die waage.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Februar 2005)

11,6kg. hab aba auch nur schwere parts dran....dafür gehts finde ich


----------



## biketrialer (11. Februar 2005)

das is doch wohl völlig egal........................  
toto


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. Februar 2005)

nein...ist es nicht...


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Februar 2005)

so um die 11 kilo


----------



## isah (11. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Pitbull 11,8kg




meins auch, zwischen 11,7 und 11,9

(bin nix anderes gewohnt)


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. Februar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> 11,6kg. *hab aba auch nur schwere parts dran*....dafür gehts finde ich



was hast du denn für parts dran die ziemlich schwer sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (11. Februar 2005)

Mein Rad wiegt etwa 8,5 Kg. Wer nach Saarbrücken kommt kann es dann gerne mal sehen. Ach ja und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit das ist doch nicht stabil.....


----------



## ph1L (11. Februar 2005)

sebi könntest mal bitte ne Liste mit verbauten Komponenten und Rahmengewicht hier rein schreiben?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rad wiegt etwa 8,5 Kg. Wer nach Saarbrücken kommt kann es dann gerne mal sehen. Ach ja und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit das ist doch nicht stabil.....



was fährstn du fürn bike?


----------



## Koxxfreak (11. Februar 2005)

8,5kg.....


----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2005)

ich trial mit nem racing rahmen da spielt wohl gewicht garkeine rollen mehr!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (11. Februar 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> das is doch wohl völlig egal........................
> toto



Immer diese Pöbler hier, mit diesem Aggresionspotential wirste zu keinem Wettkampf mehr zugelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (11. Februar 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> ich trial mit nem racing rahmen da spielt wohl gewicht garkeine rollen mehr!



solange du die 6 palletten ziehst


----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2005)

die werden getippt!
oder getreten


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (11. Februar 2005)

joa, so zwischen 10 und 11 kilo


----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2005)

nächste frage was wiegt ihr so?
nicht nur die bikes sind wichtig!  
also bei mir rungsen 93 kg pure wut!


----------



## isah (11. Februar 2005)

ich wieg zwischen 70 und 80 kg.
(wenn mein ritzel kaputt ist und ich statt biken vorm pc sitze gehts richtung 80  )


----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich wieg zwischen 70 und 80 kg.
> (wenn mein ritzel kaputt ist und ich statt biken vorm pc sitze gehts richtung 80  )



 
da mußt mehr ornanieren dann geht es wieder runter!


----------



## elhefe (11. Februar 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> nächste frage was wiegt ihr so?
> nicht nur die bikes sind wichtig!
> also bei mir rungsen 93 kg pure wut!




Dazu fehlt mir noch die Angabe der Körperhöhe.


----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu fehlt mir noch die Angabe der Körperhöhe.


körperhöhe sind 178cm


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Februar 2005)

182cm
82kg
11,6kg bike...
dat passt....


----------



## Benzman22 (11. Februar 2005)

77 kg, 76kg EIS das andere is HAUT.............. 1,86cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2005)

ich bekomm mit mein gewicht aber noch mehr mit meiner kraft kaputt!
spezialität sind lenker und vorbauten die ich verdrehe!
das zeug von monty (98er x lite) das hält nach wie vor, noch jedenfalls


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Februar 2005)

1.83m
82kg

@kochikoch is das fett oder muskelmasse?


----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> 1.83m
> 82kg
> 
> @kochikoch is das fett oder muskelmasse?


hmm überleg
mehr muskeln als fett


----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> 1.83m
> 82kg
> 
> @kochikoch is das fett oder muskelmasse?


habe ein relativ deutliches bild im profil, da kannst dir selbst ein bild machen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (11. Februar 2005)

10,1kg...


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Februar 2005)

ha, also auf dem bild siehts wie fett aus


----------



## kochikoch (11. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> ha, also auf dem bild siehts wie fett aus


lässt sich mit 2 fleece pullover bei -4°C nicht vermeiden!


----------



## Trail-Trialer (11. Februar 2005)

So wie es aussieht habe ich das schwerste bike hier.
*ca. 68 kg*


----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. Februar 2005)

Mein Python 04 wiegt 9,5 kg und ich schön leichte 60 kg.
Bin 177 cm groß.
*lufthol* Meine Hobbys:..., Mein Lieblingsgericht..., Lieblingsgetränk..,blablabla ja der Witz is vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (12. Februar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> 82kg
> D



du fettes schwein........  
toto


----------



## biketrialer (12. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Pöbler hier, mit diesem Aggresionspotential wirste zu keinem Wettkampf mehr zugelassen



durch die enorme "algenbildung" ist mein bike doch so schwer  
toto


----------



## aramis (12. Februar 2005)

gasgas04 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht habe ich das schwerste bike hier.
> *ca. 68 kg*



Und den schönsten Strampler...

/me:
11,5kg
62kg (da tune ich grad noch bissl dran rum...)
172cm


----------



## Nazgul (12. Februar 2005)

Körpergewicht: 77 Kilo
Bike(Demo9): 23 Kilo


----------



## Nazgul (12. Februar 2005)

ach ja körpergröße ist 183 cm.


----------



## dre (12. Februar 2005)

bei 184 cm Größe,
83 kg schwer.
Bike:  HT mit 9,85 kg

Bin zufrieden, det passt scho!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (12. Februar 2005)

182cm groß
64kg schwer
11,4% Fett
66.5% Wasseranteil
Bike sag ich euch demnächst =) Heute kommts neue *freu*


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> sebi könntest mal bitte ne Liste mit verbauten Komponenten und Rahmengewicht hier rein schreiben?



Das ist mir echt etwas zu stressig


----------



## ph1L (12. Februar 2005)

ein Bild reicht auch wenn du ein aktuelles da hast.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir echt etwas zu stressig



ich weiß nicht ob ich grad auf der leitung steh,aber ich weiß noch nicht ma was du für ein bike fährst....unter deinem profilbild steht zwar seemann,aber ich glaub 1.kaum das ein 26"er 8,5kg wiegt und 2.dachte ich fährst du gar nicht mehr für die....


----------



## florianwagner (12. Februar 2005)

gewicht: 80kilo
größe:    190cm
bike:       9,6kilo


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Februar 2005)

das is aber ordentlicher leichtbau...


----------



## florianwagner (12. Februar 2005)

allerdings, viel kann ich nicht mehr einspahren, höchstens noch n tune titan innenlager oder ne alu-bremsscheibe. aber das bike ist schon sehr ausgereitzt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Februar 2005)

schwere bikes sind was für richtige Männer, so leichte bikes sind was für mädchen.....als mann kann man auch mit nem schweren bike fahren *streitanfang*


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (12. Februar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> schwere bikes sind was für richtige Männer, so leichte bikes sind was für mädchen.....als mann kann man auch mit nem schweren bike fahren *streitanfang*



jaja max, du mal wieder  .......du tier  .......hier mal meine daten, 1,83 m, 68 kg und mein python 10 kg........ja max, ich weiss, ich bin ein lauch.   

Jan


----------



## ph1L (12. Februar 2005)

und was solls wenn ich da schon hör' dass die ganz schweren jungs mofa ketten fahren...

lightweighted coust style!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. Februar 2005)

Mofakette ist Dreck .. KMC Fat Lady is the way to go !


----------



## konrad (12. Februar 2005)

mein bike-händler is teilsponsor von stefan nimke<-bahnradolympiasieger....der hat mir vorgeschlagen mal ne bahnradkette zu verbauen.die müssen ja auch den schweren antritten wiederstehen....!?


----------



## elhefe (12. Februar 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> 62kg (da tune ich grad noch bissl dran rum...)
> 172cm




Ich bring Dir zum nächsten Wettkampf ein paar Stullen mit. Damit mal was auf die Rippen kommt. Hast du keine Angst vor den Winterstürmen?


----------



## biketrialer (12. Februar 2005)

so damit ihr ruhe gebt, habe ich mein bike auch mal gewogen: genau 10 kg!
toto


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. Februar 2005)

Jo naja mein Rad wiegt irgendwas zwischen 10,5 und 11kg denk ich...habs noch nie gewogen interessiert mich auch nicht wie schwer das teil ist.Und ich bin 1,70m groß bei 75 Kg...(fette sau halt)


----------



## kochikoch (12. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Mofakette ist Dreck .. KMC Fat Lady is the way to go !


die gab es 98  leider noch nicht da hat man von monty nur so ketten wie iris bekommen usw
das war leider nur dreck 2 tage hat die gehalten dann hatte mein dealer mit ne mofa kette drauf gezwirbelt


----------



## kochikoch (12. Februar 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Jo naja mein Rad wiegt irgendwas zwischen 10,5 und 11kg denk ich...habs noch nie gewogen interessiert mich auch nicht wie schwer das teil ist.Und ich bin 1,70m groß bei 75 Kg...(fette sau halt)


93kg auf 178cm was soll ich da sagen  

schlimmer wird es wenn ich mir immer bike klamotten kaufen will  
die müssten für mich mal ne neue größe entwerfen ne l mit ner arme weite von ner xxl das es net so schnürt


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Februar 2005)

68kg bei 1,72m und das Bike 9,8 bis 10kg, weil ich die Toleranz der Waage so mit 200g einschätze.


----------



## R-I-P (12. Februar 2005)

ca 1,80 m
ca 75 kg
bike ca 10 kg

______________________


Trial on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (12. Februar 2005)

Radl: souveräne 10,7 bis 10,8 - mein Syntace hatte nicht ganz 10,2; wider allen Gewichtsunterschiedsmerkbarkeitsnegierern merkt man ebendiesen schon muß ich an dieser Stelle anfügen...
ego: akademisches Gardemaß: 183 cm, 85 kg - kommt am besten in einem Armani-Zweireiher oder in purer Natura zur Geltung


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Februar 2005)

@wimmeretz

10,7?? wie gehtn des bitte. Meins wiegt 11,24. Hast hinten den 2.5er oder 2.2er C24?


----------



## LauraPalmer (12. Februar 2005)

hinten 2,2 c24; vorne: hot s falt - den werd ich aber gegen was schweres eintauschen "müssen" - der tut nicht so ganz wie i will; hinten werd ich, wenn der c24 glatt wie der Inhalt meiner Träume ist, einen fetten Maxxis reinbetonieren - dann wirds leider wieder bissl schwerer...

das Gewicht war 10,7 mit Felgenbremse und xt-Nabe - jetzt: Scheibe, dafür King-Nabe deswegen denk ich: 10,7 bis 10,8 - seither ned gewogen...


----------



## balfafan (12. Februar 2005)

Also mein hier schon bekanntes 2. bike wiegt so 50 kg hehe is echt so mein Conway eagle schätz ich so auf 15kg und mein balfa schön leicht hehe


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Februar 2005)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> hinten 2,2 c24; vorne: hot s falt - den werd ich aber gegen was schweres eintauschen "müssen" - der tut nicht so ganz wie i will; hinten werd ich, wenn der c24 glatt wie der Inhalt meiner Träume ist, einen fetten Maxxis reinbetonieren - dann wirds leider wieder bissl schwerer...
> 
> das Gewicht war 10,7 mit Felgenbremse und xt-Nabe - jetzt: Scheibe, dafür King-Nabe deswegen denk ich: 10,7 bis 10,8 - seither ned gewogen...



hm ok...wie isn der 2.2er so? Hast auch die 47mm Felge oder? Hab i.M. den C.24 2.5er drin, aber der is mir irgendwie bissl zu wuchtig.


----------



## LauraPalmer (13. Februar 2005)

Felge: 47 - ja; 
naja der 2,2 ist eh ziemlich gut - vorallem kriegt man fast unmöglich einen Patschen und er rollt gut - ah ja und knickt nie weg; allerdings als ich dann einen Maxxis ausprobiert hab, ist mir der einfach so vorgekommen als würde er einen besser wegfedern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (13. Februar 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bring Dir zum nächsten Wettkampf ein paar Stullen mit. Damit mal was auf die Rippen kommt. Hast du keine Angst vor den Winterstürmen?



Tilo, hier wiegt einer 64kg bei 182cm. Finde nicht, dass bei mir Stullenbedarf besteht. IM GEGENTEIL... 

edit: BMI is 21. Der geht noch bis 18 runna.


----------



## Berliner Team T (13. Februar 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Tilo, hier wiegt einer 64kg bei 182cm. Finde nicht, dass bei mir Stullenbedarf besteht. IM GEGENTEIL...
> 
> edit: BMI is 21. Der geht noch bis 18 runna.



He Ara lass dich net ärgern ich wiege auch nur 62.4kg bei 174cm
will zwar noch nen bisschen aufbauen aber das dauert noch ein wenig beim bund is net gerade so das du dick wirst


----------



## trialco (13. Februar 2005)

Also ich bin 179 Groß / Klein
Wiege 86 Kg (abgenommen)
Habe 15,7 % Körperfett : (

Mein Ofen wiegt (wenn auch net fahrbereit (°_°) ) 11,9 Kg

Habe dunkelblonde Haare und Stahlblaue Augen *LoL*

GreeTz Malte^^


----------



## Monty98 (13. Februar 2005)

trialco schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dunkelblonde Haare und Stahlblaue Augen *LoL*




arrrr! du tier


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. Februar 2005)

trialco schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin 179 Groß / Klein
> Wiege 86 Kg (abgenommen)
> Habe 15,7 % Körperfett : (
> 
> ...



86 Kg bei 1,79m und 15,7 % Körperfett, ja dann poste mal ein Bild schon Dir!!! Du musst ja total in Form sein mein Freund....


----------



## trialco (14. Februar 2005)

86 Kg bei 1,79m und 15,7 % Körperfett, ja dann poste mal ein Bild schon Dir!!! Du musst ja total in Form sein mein Freund....

@Sebi
Hö Hö ich nehms mit dem Fett-anteil net ganz so ganau , aber ich stemm doch schon ganzschön was im Fitnesscenter...  
(geht wer von euch auch ins Fitnesscenter?)
PS: Ich mach nen Blid von mir ins Profil


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2005)

bin mal weg... muss schnell 3 Eier im Glas trinken. Bis dann


----------



## trialco (14. Februar 2005)

HEHEHE  

Kopf ist aus Personenschutzgründen net drauf


----------



## trialco (14. Februar 2005)

Ich glaub mit den Muskeln würde man entweder jedes Bike schröten
oder nichmal nen Bunnyhop hinkriegen   

Ich glaub beides^^  
Iss natürlich nur annähernd mein körper


----------



## nowayfra (14. Februar 2005)

Nun will ich mal ooch mein Senf dazugeben:
Größe 179cm
Gewicht 78kg (das sind 8kg zuviel Bier!)
Bike 10,2kg (26")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichennippel (14. Februar 2005)

180 cm
73 kg
12-14 kg, je nach Schlammschichtdicke


----------



## sponge-bob (14. Februar 2005)

bin 14:
184 cm
76 kg
bike hoffentlich bald 12.5 kg (kommt bald ein neues)


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. Februar 2005)

solche megamuskelberge sind sowas von kontraproduktiv, was bringts dir, wenn du mit jedem schlag nen bären platt machen kannst aber 10 sekunden brauchst um erstmal deinen arm zu heben. und kacke siehts auch aus!
sowieso, das ganze fitnessstudio gerenne find ich total affig, wenn man sport betreibt und dadurch muskeln aufbaut schön und gut aber in nen schwitzigen bude mit haufen anderen halbnackten kerlen an irgendwelchen maschinen rumzuziehen...ne ne ne


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> solche megamuskelberge sind sowas von kontraproduktiv, was bringts dir, wenn du mit jedem schlag nen bären platt machen kannst aber 10 sekunden brauchst um erstmal deinen arm zu heben. und kacke siehts auch aus!
> sowieso, das ganze fitnessstudio gerenne find ich total affig, wenn man sport betreibt und dadurch muskeln aufbaut schön und gut aber in nen schwitzigen bude mit haufen anderen halbnackten kerlen an irgendwelchen maschinen rumzuziehen...ne ne ne


da hat jemand null plan von irgendwas. da passt der spruch "wenn man kiene ahnung hat, lieber mal die Fresse halten" doch perfekt. du hast schon recht das man als bodybuilder kein guter trialer is, is schon klar, aber wenn man im sportstudio gezielt aufs Trial trainiert, mit sinnvollen gewichten und sich von ienem tranier beraten lässt, etc., dann kannst du mir nicht erzählen das das kein sinn macht. 
du hast schon recht, dass es scheißßße is jeden tag 10 std. daabzuhngen aba 2mal die woche 2-3std. kann ja nicht verkehrt sein, mit lockeren gewichten zum ausgleich und damits was bringt...
man muss ich nur richtige studio aussuchen, meins hat fast 24std. am tag offen, meist is wenig los, und all zu teuer isses auch nicht...


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Februar 2005)

woher kommt eigentlich das gerücht, das mehr musklen automatisch langsamer machen? man darf ja nicht immer die extrem bodybuilder die nur auf mukkis trainieren vor augen haben.
ich hab da eher so den qualitativ-gestählten surfer boy vor augen 

fitnessstuido bringt schon was, wenn mans gezielt macht...aber mir isses a) zu blöd...sidn meistens viel zu eng, zu stickig, und die klischee bodybuilder idoten können es einem ganz schon verleiden
b ) isses mir vieeeel zu teuer.  und je billiger es ist, destso kleiner und enger sind die teile ja auch immer
ergo kein bock auf fitness-studio


----------



## biketrialer (14. Februar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> da hat jemand null plan von irgendwas. da passt der spruch "wenn man kiene ahnung hat, lieber mal die Fresse halten" doch perfekt. du hast schon recht das man als bodybuilder kein guter trialer is, is schon klar, aber wenn man im sportstudio gezielt aufs Trial trainiert, mit sinnvollen gewichten und sich von ienem tranier beraten lässt, etc., dann kannst du mir nicht erzählen das das kein sinn macht. "wenn du sie nicht mit wissen überzeugen kannst, dann verwirre sie mit Unsinn...." das hab ich doch irgendwo ma gelesen oder so...naja passt doch...



hier herrscht ja ein tolles aggresionspotential............  
was bringt es denn generell gezielt trial zu trainieren?....sich total den stress zu machen, keine freizeit zu haben, in der schule schei$e noten zu haben und am schluss kein pfennig geld damit verdienen zukönnen??
toto


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Februar 2005)

man leute der HeavyMetal geht doch vom typischen *Hulk-Verschnitt* aus nicht von leuten wie dem hösel,der ja mal im fitnessstudio gearbeitet hat und dort  sicherlich auch effizient fürs trial trainiert hat,fakt ist doch das der hösel mal wesentlich muskulöser war als heutzutage und aus trialtechnischen gründen wieder etwas abgebaut hat und der wird als topfahrer und ehem. fitnesstrainer schon wissen warum

ich möchte bezweifeln das der craig lee scott jemals ein fitness studio von innen gesehen hat,trotzdem fährt der ohne große mukkis allen hier davon...weil er halt leicht ist und ne super technik hat,aus diesem grund brauch der keinen muskelberg um das bike in die lüfte zu bewegen

gegen "definieren des körpers" hat der HeavyMetal keinen schlechten ton gesagt,jedoch gegen extremes bodybuilding für mehr erfolg beim trialn

@TrialsMax:du musst doch nicht gleich so abgehen und so was wie "fresse halten" schreiben,vielleicht erstma den *genauen* inhalt erfassen und dann drauf los schreiben und nicht sofort jemanden als "dumm" oder "ahnungslos" hinstellen,weil er nicht die selbe meinung wie du vertritt,dann können wir doch alle gaaanz lieb zueinander sein


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> @TrialsMax:du musst doch nicht gleich so abgehen und so was wie "fresse halten" schreiben,vielleicht erstma den *genauen* inhalt erfassen und dann drauf los schreiben und sofort jemanden als "dumm" oder "ahnungslos" hinstellen,dann können wir doch alle gaaanz lieb zueinander sein


 ja aba so geht doch der spruch, oder täusche ich mich da? außerdem wenn etwas in "" steht isses ja nicht direkt gemeint sondern irgendwo zitiert, oder so. ich hab nix von dumm gesagt, ich hab nur gesagt das er kein plan von fitness und so zu haben scheint, was auch wahrscheinlich so is, bei dem comment.


----------



## trialco (14. Februar 2005)

Womit denn Geld verdienen?
Also ich geh (im Moment) fast jeden zweiten Tag dahin 
und meine Bein- bzw. Sprungmuskulatur macht gute fortschritte,
man trainiert zwar auch schon duch den Sport alleine genug, doch noch 
etwas nachhelfen ist bestimmt nicht falsch! Also mein Fitnesscenter ist weder voll, noch leer. Nebenbei lernt man auch noch von denen die mit einem 
tainieren. Dazu muss ich sagen, ist Trialen nicht unbedingt ein Ausdauersport
und im Fitnesscenter kann man diese ja dann auch noch trainieren / perfektionieren. Meine Noten in der Schule sind zu dem auch nicht schlechter
und Zeit / Freizeit habe ich trotzdem noch (meine Verhältnisse) 

Ich weiss net wie es bei euch steht aber ich kann dem Fitnesscenter etwas
abgewinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Februar 2005)

also der genaue spruch heißt "wenn man nichts zu sagen hat,sollte man besser den mund halten",aber das spielt hier keine rolle....und in gewisser weise hast du ihn als "dumm" bzw. "ahnungslos" was fitness angeht hingestellt.....er hat in meinen augen niemanden wie dich angegriffen ,der gezielt ein paar muskelgruppen trainiert oder zum ausgleich mal das fitnessstudio besucht,jedoch gegen leute die zu 90% nur in der mukkibude hocken,womöglich noch aufbaupreperate zu sich nehmen und meinen dies im sinne des trialsports zu tun....und das ist ja gerechtfertigt


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Februar 2005)

trialco schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu muss ich sagen, ist Trialen nicht unbedingt ein Ausdauersport



Also wenn für dich trialen kein Audauersport ist machst du irgendwas falsch. Wenn du dich mal einen Tag lang durch die Sektionen in Thalheim gekämpft hast weißt du wo deine Ausdauer hingeht. Dem kann ich echt nicht beipflichten. Du mußt bloß so trialen das es auf die Ausdauer geht. Und zum Thema Fitnessstudio sag ich das wenn man die Muskeln fürs trialen trainiert das total korekt ist. Würde das auch gern machen aber mir fehlt das Geld und auch die Zeit weil ich lieber gleich trialen gehe das macht einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Februar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Thema Fitnessstudio sag ich das wenn man die Muskeln fürs trialen trainiert das total korekt ist. Würde das auch gern machen aber mir fehlt das Geld und auch die Zeit weil ich lieber gleich trialen gehe das macht einfach mehr Spaß.



meine rede,nur nicht übertreiben um nen besseren look oda so zu bekommen...wessen hobby das ist ist ja ok,wenns ihn spaß macht,aber hier bezieht sichs ja auf trial...


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. Februar 2005)

hey also ich kann mich ja auch selber verteidigen! meine meinung is halt lieber trialen als in der muckibude rumhängen, davon mal abgesehn war ich auch schon mal in solch einem etablissement und gegen ein paar hanteln mal daheme schwingen hab ich ja auch nix, vielleicht machts auch leuten spaß an irgendwelchen gewichten rumzuzerren doch die meisten machens nur um dann damit rumzuposen oder andern eins auf die rübe zu geben! gelegentlich als trial ergänzung bei schlechtem wetter, wieso nich aber ich hab mich eher auf das bild im profil vom trialco bezogen!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Februar 2005)

Ich bin auch der Meinungs das zusätzliches spezifisches Training nicht schaden kann, im Gegenteil ich denke Sprungkrafttraining ist eine sehr interessante Geschichte für den Trialsport..oder denkt ihr Hösel hat seine Sprungkraft nur durchs trialen???der trainiert die noch extra...!

http://www.praemotion.de/coach the ...r/fortbildung fuer basketball/sprungkraft.htm

http://www.hadels.com/kraftsport/plyo1.html


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> hey also ich kann mich ja auch selber verteidigen!



hab doch nur meine sicht der dinge geschrieben und da du noch nicht im forum warst dachte ich mir "stell ichs doch gleich ma[für dich] klar" da du offensichtlich falsch verstanden wurdest...wollt nicht mutti spielen ,echt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (14. Februar 2005)

rad ca. 11 kg oder auch 12 mir egal bin zufrieden ...

größe 182 steht im perso stimmt aber sicher nich mehr eher +4-7

74kg eigenmasse zum trialen


----------



## Schevron (15. Februar 2005)

Radl is nu da:
11.1kg mit noch bißl dreck mit bei. Sollte also sauber so um die 11.0 oder bißl drunter liegen.


----------



## trialco (15. Februar 2005)

@ MSC-Trialer

Ich schrieb ja auch, dass es nicht unbegingt Ausdauersport ist, denn in der Stadt ist es ja so dass man keine Sektionen hat, die man auf Ausdauer durfahren muss. Natürlich ist in manchen Situationen die Ausdauer schwer
gefragt^^.

GreeTz Malte


----------



## ph1L (15. Februar 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Radl is nu da:
> 11.1kg mit noch bißl dreck mit bei. Sollte also sauber so um die 11.0 oder bißl drunter liegen.



yeaha hau dein hoffmann mal in die gallery!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Februar 2005)

90t Korpergewicht
190m Groß
Fahrrad (Syntace) ca. 10,5 - 11 Gramm

Körperfettanteil 100%


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (16. Februar 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> 90t Korpergewicht
> 190m Groß
> Fahrrad (Syntace) ca. 10,5 - 11 Gramm
> 
> Körperfettanteil 100%




oho, dann möcht ich mal das bike sehen wenn 10,5-11 GRAMM wiegt


----------



## ecols (16. Februar 2005)

.oO(ob da wieder einer nur die hälfte gelesen hat?)


----------



## Schevron (17. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> yeaha hau dein hoffmann mal in die gallery!



am WE mach ich mal ein paar bilder. Dann stell ich sie rein. Bißl Bilder im freien. Hier könnt ich nur in der Wohnung machen. Sieht sonst bißl blöd aus. =)


----------



## Gianter² (18. Februar 2005)

Um noch mal aufs Fitnesstudio zurückzukommen. Ich fahr zwar (noch) kein Trial, sondern seit 5 Jahren (bin jetzt 17 J) CC und Marathon und gehe als Ausgleich ins Fitnesstudio. Ihr hättet mich mal vorher sehen sollen. Ich war so unproportioniert wie ein Kegel. Ich hatte dicke Beine, aber keinen Oberkörper, der in vernünftigen Maße dazu gepasst hätte. Außerdem bin ich fitter als je zuvor.    1,74m - 76kg - 8,2 % Körperfett und 67,7 Wasseranteil . Jetzt stimmen die Proportionen auch wieder...   Ich gehe alle 2 Tage für ca 1 1/2 Stunden trainieren + 3 mal die Woche Spinning auf der Rolle für ne Stunde ! Und meine Noten sind nicht schlechter geworden, weil ich halt dann das abendliche Fernsehprogramm ausfallen lasse. Kommt ja sowieso nur Sch****   

Gruß Gianter²

*derhofftbaldauchzutrialen*


----------



## Gianter² (18. Februar 2005)

Dobbel Post. Bitte löschen !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (23. Februar 2005)

so habe eben mal meine neues bike gewogen!

10,6kg sagt die waage.


----------



## aramis (23. Februar 2005)

Habs auch mal mim Fitti probiert, aber schnell wieder sein gelassen. Dazu fehlt die Motivation. Macht einfach keinen Spaß.
Ich glaube, sinnvolles Krafttraining und allgemeines Fittnesstraining gehen auch ohne bzw. mit wenig zusätzlichen Gewichten: Klimmzüge, und Liegestzütze zum Beispiel. Das kann man daheim machen und die Muskeln/Muskelgruppen werden beim Training nicht isoliert (imo ein Vorteil). Zum Hulk-Verschnitt wird man dabei nicht (ist auch nicht meine Absicht), aber die Verhältniszahl von Körperkraft (Kraftausdauer, Spannung) zu Körpergewicht lässt sich so gut in die Höhe treiben. Klettern gehe ich neben Trial auch noch ganz gern (http://trialmaniax.de/aramis3.jpg). Macht MIR mehr Spaß als Fitti und bringt einen guten shape. 

Sprungkraft ist halt auch so ne Sache. Ist genau genommen ein Mix aus Maximalkraft, Schnellkraft und innermuskulärer Koordination. In den letzten beiden Punkten liegt bei den meisten Menschen das größte ungenutzte Potential (man sieht bei den Coustelliers, wie viel das ausmachen kann) Die meisten (mir bekannten) Übungen für die Sprungkraft kommen ganz ohne zusätzliche Gewichte aus (Der Storchenschritt ist ne Ausnahme).

--------------
Sollte ein Trialer brutalstens mit Muskeln vollgepackt sein oder eher schlank und drahtig? Die gleiche Diskussion gibts im Sprintsport schon seit Jahrzehnten. Die Trends wechseln und jede Sprintergeneration gibt ne eigene Antwort darauf. Der amtierende Sprintweltmeiser Kim Collins ist übrigens mein ABSOLUTER MANN, was die "Sport-Philosophie" betrifft. Soooo geil der Typ - nicht wegen seinen Ansichten zum Krafttraining, sondern wegen seiner Grundeinstellung zum Sport. 
(http://morgenpost.berlin1.de/content/2003/08/27/sport/625420.html)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Februar 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> innermuskulärer Koordination.



das heißt doch intramukuläre Koordination...
(tut mit leid aba einmal in meinem leben wollte ich dich mal verbessern... )


----------



## ecols (23. Februar 2005)

pssst Max: +s


----------



## matthias,wandel (23. Februar 2005)

------>


----------



## Scrat (23. Februar 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Klettern gehe ich neben Trial auch noch ganz gern (http://trialmaniax.de/aramis3.jpg). Macht MIR mehr Spaß als Fitti und bringt einen guten shape.



Stimmt, Klettern ist'n netter Sport zum Trialen dazu, ich hoffe, daß ich damit wieder mehr Muskulatur im unteren Rückenbereich aufbaue. Allerdings häng' ich dafür im Moment zuviel in der Kletterhalle und zuwenig an der Boulderwand rum.

BTT (Back To Topic):

Hoffmann 20" ~1050er Radstand: 9,45kg (gestern gewogen).

Fahrerdaten: 1,78m hoch, 80,1kg schwer,  KF-Anteil laut meiner Waage 24%, KF-Anteil laut dem Meßgerät beim Doc: 12%   

Servus, Thomas ("Hat hier jemand beim lesen "Fette Sau" gemurmelt?   )


----------



## Lord Nikon (23. Februar 2005)

13,0 kg mit nem marin quake exc 26 "


----------

